# The tables are done



## jeepme79 (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, this took much longer than it was supposed to, but they are ready for the final sanding and finish coat. I'm still trying to figure out the stain mix, but getting there.


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

nice work... love the feet.


----------



## themechanic007 (Aug 6, 2008)

Those are very nice, whats the story on them-Im assuming they were built for a paticuler location? what wood did you use?

LOL...stroller to one side, toddler toys to the other and a golf bag? to boot, where the heck do you find the time?


----------



## LaurelLaneWoodWorks (May 12, 2008)

Nice tables. What did you make them out of? Is it all solid or is there the "plywood" factor here?

I have 4 and one on the way. It IS hard to balance it all, but it can be done and still have a happy family life. I work a real job during the day and do my woodworking job at night and on Saturday. Sunday is for the family, which I make sure that I do every week. It has made a difference in life, as well as my woodworking projects.

Mike


----------



## jeepme79 (Jun 1, 2007)

I couldn't find the time. I started them in March and just finished the assembly last weekend.

As far as location, the taller one will go behind the sofa and the other is a coffee table. If necessary, the sofa table could be used for a small entertainment center too.

I made them out of solid maple 1x's and maple/birch ply. The legs are three 1x4's glued then carved, the end panels are maple 1x rails and birch ply panels, the shelves and top center are maple/birch ply with the maple on top, the top has 2 1x's glued then biscuited to the outside of the ply then routered for the profile, and the face frames are 1x maple. For the sofa table, the front edge of the top and shelves are rounded at about a 19' radius (hard to see from the pics), and the back is all face frames like the coffee table.

The bottom line is my wife saw a crappy version of the sofa table in a store and took a pic on her cell phone. The rest was made up in my head and Google Sketchup.

What sucks is two tables under construction can take up two out of three garage stalls for so long.


----------



## ohwoodeye (Sep 9, 2009)

Either that basketball hoop is not regulation height or those cabinets are really tall!
Nice job.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Wood4Fun said:


> nice work... love the feet.


+1 That was going to be my exact comment. I wish I had the imagination to come up with something like that.

George


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Beautiful tables! Post a pic when you have the finish completed.

Red


----------

